# Gongylus gongylodes mating pics



## Pelle (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some pics from a few Gongylus couples










































Ooths


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice photos, Pelle! It is interesting to me that in this species, the male has to grasp the female so high up around the shield on her thorax. The long, very thin midsection would be difficult to hold on to I suppose!


----------



## Gurd (Feb 13, 2009)

Many congrats mate  

Glad the chaps realised what to do eventually


----------



## revmdn (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, nothing like mantid porn, just in time for V-day.  Great pics.


----------



## Pelle (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm glad they finally realized it as well


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 13, 2009)

If I remember it right - I got my Gongylus as L1 when yours turned adult, and you just recently mated yours and got ooths while my Gongylus during the same time grown from L1 to sub-adult?  

Gosh, what a bunch of lazy sods you've got there


----------



## robelgado (Feb 13, 2009)

Those ooths are so interesting, those gongylus gongylodes are just massive.

how big do they get? 4-5 in I hear?


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 13, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Those ooths are so interesting, those gongylus gongylodes are just massive.how big do they get? 4-5 in I hear?


From my experience just about 8-9 cm. Maybe wild-caught specimen are above 10 cm, but 12 cm as some try to claim? Not so much.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 13, 2009)

yea, still very large  

I have about 3 or 4 chinese mantids that are over 3 inches


----------



## Kaddock (Feb 13, 2009)

they are so beautiful!!! i want some!

:lol:


----------



## Pelle (Feb 14, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> If I remember it right - I got my Gongylus as L1 when yours turned adult, and you just recently mated yours and got ooths while my Gongylus during the same time grown from L1 to sub-adult?  Gosh, what a bunch of lazy sods you've got there


Hehe, I could have fertile ooths a lot sooner, but the males didn't show any interest. Which you already knew

A female laying an ooth


----------



## Pelle (Mar 4, 2009)

A funny vid


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

It's amazing how white the ooth is at first!

Great video... a comedy! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Mar 4, 2009)

That one guy really wanted a three way, huh?


----------



## Gurd (Mar 4, 2009)

Its a Gongy gangbang :lol: :lol:


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

I congratulations


----------

